# Gibt es in Bing auch diese Standort Pins?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
weiß jemand ob man auf Bing maps auch so Pins setzen kann wie auf Google Maps?

Viele Grüße

PS: hab jetzt keinen geeigneten Ort für so eine allgemeine Frage gefunden.


----------



## smileyml (22. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du einen Ort eingegeben hast wird der ja erstmal mit einem Pin angezeigt. Gleichzeitig geht ein Fenster auf, mit Hilfe dessen du weitere Ortsmarken hinzufügen kannst.

Oder meinst du eher einen Link zu einem bestimmten wie z.B. hier.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi Marco,
ich mein eher sowas wie in deinem Link, also ich würde gerne wie auf Google Maps einfach die Büro Adresse mit Zusatzinformationen eintragen.

Gruß


----------

